# MIAMI | Legacy Miami WorldCenter | 210m | 690ft | 51 fl | U/C



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Legacy Miami Worldcenter Inks Utilities Deal: Here’s Exactly What The ‘Iconic’ 50-Story Tower Will Include


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com













Legacy Miami Worldcenter Officially Sells Out Ahead Of Breaking Ground - Florida YIMBY


Florida YIMBY says "Yes In My Backyard" to positive new development in Florida.



floridayimby.com


----------



## chjbolton (Feb 11, 2004)

Dubai style.


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*Legacy Miami Worldcenter Applies To FAA For A Height Increase*
Legacy Miami Worldcenter Applies To FAA For A Height Increase – The Next Miami



> Under the newly filed plans, Legacy would rise 681 feet above ground, or 691 feet above sea level.
> 
> That would make it just slightly shorter than the Paramount tower across the street, which is the tallest at Worldcenter at 699 feet above ground, or 709 feet above sea level.
> 
> Legacy’s condo units are now 100% sold out and the project is about to break ground, the developer said recently.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ground has been broken









Neo-Futuristic Legacy Tower Breaks Ground At Miami Worldcenter


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Blue Zones Health Center Signs 10-Story Lease at Miami Worldcenter


Blue Zones is focused on longevity, using research to encourage diet and lifestyle that help people live longer lives.




commercialobserver.com







> A 120,000-square-foot medical center will open at Miami Worldcenter, making it one of the largest leases in Downtown Miami, developer Royal Palm Companies announced.





> Called Blue Zones Center, the medical complex will offer teams of physicians, an on-site lab, pharmacy, and an AI-powered diagnostic center. RPC is keeping its affairs in-house: The tenant of the 10-year lease is Blue Legacy Ventures, a partnership between an affiliate of the developer and health care provider Adventist Health.


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*New Renderings & Full Plans For Under-Construction Legacy Tower, Which Will Include A Shul*
New Renderings & Full Plans For Under-Construction Legacy Tower, Which Will Include A Shul – The Next Miami 



> Developer Royal Palm Communities submitted plans for the Legacy Tower at Miami Worldcenter for a review by Miami’s Urban Development Review Board yesterday, revealing new renderings and details.
> According to the plans, the roof of the tower will top off at 613 feet above ground. Mechanical space and a spire will ultimately bring the height to 690 feet.
> Also newly revealed: the second floor of the podium will have a 2,990 square foot shul. An additional 3,761 square feet is marked as back of house for the shul.
> The base will also have a business lounge, ballrooom space, restaurant, retail, and a giant wellness center.


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSxOTaTrt8G/


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the developers should take off the spire to look like L tower toronto  
















L Tower - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> the developers should take off the spire to look like L tower toronto


Also stick a semi-permanent crane by the side, for good measure!


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWBucSoAqIf/


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Silverstein funds $340M construction loan to Miami hotel developer | Real Estate Weekly


Royal Palm Companies is building the Legacy Hotel & Residences in the Miami Worldcenter (MWC), the second-largest urban development in the U.S.




rew-online.com


----------

